# Lockable water cap



## mikeamapola (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I have an Adria Winn (same as Twin without the T - LHD Auto on a Fiat 2.8.
The lockable water cap don't seem to lock, so I am looking to replace it. Are water caps a standard item or Make & Model specific ? Would a Fiamma for example fit ?
When looking closely at the cap there dos not seem to be any positive locking tabs on the cap ? How do they stay in place and not just get pulled out ? Expansion perhaps ?
Regards,
Mike


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

The dealer told us about this at handover and the remedy is to put the cap in boiling water for about ten minutes. 

. . . and it worked when ours had the same problem  

Steve


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> The dealer told us about this at handover and the remedy is to put the cap in boiling water for about ten minutes.
> 
> ...


Yes - I've done this a couple of times and it's worked a treat. Once it's freed, a drop of WD40 on the key before you insert it and then a few waggles should give you a season without problems.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Have a look at CAK Tanks, they sell them and they are likely to be the same type as yours.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

mikeamapola said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have an Adria Winn (same as Twin without the T - LHD Auto on a Fiat 2.8.
> The lockable water cap don't seem to lock, so I am looking to replace it. Are water caps a standard item or Make & Model specific ? Would a Fiamma for example fit ?
> When looking closely at the cap there dos not seem to be any positive locking tabs on the cap ? How do they stay in place and not just get pulled out ? Expansion perhaps ?
> ...


I replaced mine with a Fiamma housing and cap. The hole size was the same but the three fixing holes did not line up. It was fairly simple to fill the existing holes and drill new ones and seal the whole thing against the body panel.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike, I'm fairly sure there are tips on the forum about this problem, I've had the same fault myself more than once.

I have an aerosol can of silicone grease bought from Maplin and a squirt inside on the rubber seal area usually resolves the problem. I believe some use WD40 but the silicone grease doesn't smell.

It may be necessary to leave the cap overnight after treatment before it locks reliably every time.


----------

